# webdav error 400

## johanneshau

Hi everybody. I am new to Gentoo and I like it. I had been using Slackware for a number of years. I am still unsure about the USE flags..

I installed webdav support (client side). When I try to mount a webdav resource I always get "Error 400 Bad Request"

```
jh@D620 ~ $ mount /mnt/mydrive.ch/

Please enter the username to authenticate with server

http://www.mydrive.ch or hit enter for none.

  Username: username

Please enter the password to authenticate user firehand with server

http://www.mydrive.ch or hit enter for none.

  Password:  

/sbin/mount.davfs: Mounting failed.

400 Bad Request

jh@D620 ~ $ 

```

I have the corresponding entry in /etc/fstab:

```
http://www.mydrive.ch   /mnt/mydrive.ch davfs           defaults,user,rw  0 0

```

The error happens when trying to mount as root as well:

```
D620 ~ # mount -t davfs http://www.mydrive.ch /mnt/mydrive.ch/

Please enter the username to authenticate with server

http://www.mydrive.ch or hit enter for none.

  Username: username

Please enter the password to authenticate user firehand with server

http://www.mydrive.ch or hit enter for none.

  Password:  

/sbin/mount.davfs: Mounting failed.

400 Bad Request

D620 ~ # 

```

I have the coda file system in the kernel:

```
D620 ~ # cat /proc/filesystems 

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   cgroup

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   binfmt_misc

nodev   debugfs

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   rpc_pipefs

nodev   devpts

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

nodev   hugetlbfs

nodev   coda

        vfat

        msdos

        iso9660

        hfsplus

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfs4

nodev   cifs

        ntfs

nodev   autofs

        udf

D620 ~ # 

```

and

```
kernel_fs       coda 

```

in /etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf

The machine is a Dell D620 laptop with an Intel Core Duo; I use the XFCE desktop.

I can mount webdav resources from within Mac OSX in the same LAN, so this is not an issue of firewall, etc.

Here is a log from /var/log/messages:

```
Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Initializing webdav

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: HTTP session to http://www.mydrive.ch:80 begins.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Running pre_send hooks

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Sending request headers:

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 OPTIONS / HTTP/1.1

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 User-Agent: davfs2/1.4.5 neon/0.29.6

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 Keep-Alive: 

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 Connection: TE, Keep-Alive

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 TE: trailers

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 Host: www.mydrive.ch

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Sending request-line and headers:

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Doing DNS lookup on www.mydrive.ch...

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: req: Connecting to 62.2.86.64:80

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Request sent; retry is 0.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [status-line] < HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Date: Tue, 25 Oct 2011 22:00:07 GMT

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [date], Value: [Tue, 25 Oct 2011 22:00:07 GMT]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Server: Apache/2.2.16 (Debian)

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [server], Value: [Apache/2.2.16 (Debian)]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Set-Cookie: _mydrive_session=qu7r6kn3isu2lbrfenusv339v1; path=/; domain=.mydrive.ch

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [set-cookie], Value: [_mydrive_session=qu7r6kn3isu2lbrfenusv339v1; path=/; domain=.mydrive.ch]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Expires: Thu, 19 Nov 1981 08:52:00 GMT

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [expires], Value: [Thu, 19 Nov 1981 08:52:00 GMT]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Cache-Control: private

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [cache-control], Value: [private]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Pragma: cache

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [pragma], Value: [cache]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Vary: Accept-Encoding

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [vary], Value: [Accept-Encoding]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Content-Length: 24

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [content-length], Value: [24]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Connection: close

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [connection], Value: [close]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Header Name: [content-type], Value: [text/html; charset=utf-8]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: [hdr] 

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: End of headers.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Running post_headers hooks

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Reading 24 bytes of response body.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Got 24 bytes.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Read block (24 bytes):

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 [<h1>400 Bad Request</h1>]

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Running post_send hooks

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: sess: Closing connection.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: sess: Connection closed.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Request ends, status 400 class 4xx, error line:

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 400 Bad Request

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Running destroy hooks.

Oct 26 00:00:04 D620 mount.davfs: Request ends.

```

I have turned on

```
debug             http

debug             httpbody

debug             xml

```

in /etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf

The log does not give me any more clue what is going wrong.

Any hints are appreciated - thanks!

----------

